# Favorite Beethoven Orchestral Work (no Symphonies)



## bz3 (Oct 15, 2015)

Like the title says. Most people would likely choose a symphony and I'd rather hear what concerto, overture, etc. you like best. Include your favorite recording of such if it pleases you.


----------



## DiesIraeCX (Jul 21, 2014)

1. Missa Solemnis
2. Piano Concerto No. 4
3. Fidelio
4. Egmont Overture
5. Violin Concerto
- Piano Concerto No. 5 "Emperor", Coriolan Overture, Consecration of the House Overture


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

What DiesIrae said, but add in the Leonore No. 3 and a few others.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2015)

I have many of the same ones as Dies, but maybe in a slightly different order.

The Missa Solemnis is monumental. I think, though, that I like Egmont and Coriolan slightly better than the concertos, but they follow on. So:

1. Missa Solemnis - Klemperer/Philharmonia on EMI
2. Egmont - Fricsay/Berlin on DG paired with 9th Symphony
3. Coriolan - Karajan/Berlin on DG paired with 9th Symphony
4. Piano Concertos nos. 4 & 5 - Kempff/Leitner/Berlin on DG or Sudbin/Vanska/Minnesota on BIS
5. Violin Concerto - Heifetz/Munch/Boston on RCA
6. Fidelio - Klemperer on EMI


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

*Piano concerto *3/ Serkin/Bernstein
*Piano concerto 5*/ Radu Lupu
*Egmond* Complete / Szell
*Violin concerto* / Chung.
*Triple concerto */ Karajan (EMI recording


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Piano Concerto No. 5
Missa Solemnis
Violin concerto (arranged as a piano concerto)

No particular performance preferences


----------



## Biwa (Aug 3, 2015)

Consecration of the House overture op.124
Otto Klemperer


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Fidelio
Choral Fantasy
Egmont (complete)
Missa Solemnis


Does Choral Fantasy count as orchestral?


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

No paeticular order

Piano concerto 4 Kempff / van Kempen
Violin concerto Heifetz / Munch
Missa Solemnis Karajan
Piano concerto 1 Serkin / Ormandy
Choral Fantasy Serkin / Bernstein


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I'll second the Triple and Violin Concertos.
Also, the last three Piano Concertos are essential.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Violin concerto, followed by piano concertos 3 and 4. I quite dislike the triple concerto.

I also have the violin concerto in transcriptions as piano concerto (meh), guitar concerto (ok) and clarinet concerto (love it).


----------



## nightscape (Jun 22, 2013)

I'll be boring and just reiterate some well-known favorites of mine.

Piano Concerto No. 3
Coriolan Overture
Triple Concerto
Violin Concerto
Missa Solemnis


----------



## NickW (Dec 6, 2015)

Piano Concerto #2
Piano Concerto in E Flat
Egmont Overture

Needless to say I love the other piano works but these are the ones I've been listening to recently. Egmont is a new one on me, and I love it very much!


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2015)

MIssa Solemnis - Giulini
Fidelio - Klemperer
Violin concerto Kyung-Wha Chung
Triple concerto Karajan Richter-Oistrach-Rostropovich
Choral Fantasy


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

I choose the same works as everyone else! Interesting to see so much unanimosity here. In addition, I like his C major mass.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Xaltotun said:


> In addition, I like his C major mass.


I thought about adding that to my list. Glad you mentioned it.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Piano Concerto No.5
Violin Concerto
These are the 2 stand out works for me


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

In my mind Leonore No. 3 is somehow the quintessential of Beethoven's orchestral music.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

GioCar said:


> In my mind Leonore No. 3 is somehow the quintessential of Beethoven's orchestral music.


Interesting, and worth mulling over. Thanks for noting that.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

Egmont Overture
Violin Concerto.


----------



## Heliogabo (Dec 29, 2014)

I will add two more: The creatures of Prometheus, and German dances. Both gorgeus orchestral compositions of the master. For the rest, my taste isn't quite different.


----------



## PavolBrezina (Dec 24, 2015)

Piano Sonata No. 32 in C minor Opus 111


----------



## DiesIraeCX (Jul 21, 2014)

PavolBrezina said:


> Piano Sonata No. 32 in C minor Opus 111


Well, the first movement is perhaps mighty enough to warrant it being transcribed for orchestral forces, but I don't think Op. 111 as it stands counts as an orchestral work.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

Triple Concerto. Favorites(not in order of preference): Schneiderhan/Fournier/Anda with Fricsay conducting, Mutter/Ma/Zeltser with Karajan conducting and Szeryng/Starker/Arrau with Inbal conducting.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Leonore 3, Missa, Triple, Consecration.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Piano Concertos #4 and#5

Confused though why choral work is being included though? I didn't think vocal works were considered orchestral works? If though most of Missa Solemnis is great.


----------

